# no coil to distibutor spark



## slug (Mar 17, 2011)

Ferguson TO35 just died. ran exelent until then. have juice to pos side of coil but no spark out (12 volt). changed with a used (i think good) coil same results. I thought I saw a spark out of gap of steering wheel hole when it died but not sure. ignition swith seems fine by doing some elect tests. not very informed about electric trouble shooting. hoping you guys could help. I have a tester and basically know the identity of most parts. Thanks:usa:


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day Mr Slug.
Start at the beginning remove the high tension lead from the distributor to the coil next remove the distributor cap and check the high tension pickup brush it is inside the distributor cap it is a carbon rod with a very light weight spring ,make sure that when you push the brush in it comes back out under spring tension,quite often the brush has worn right down and all that is left is the spring .
The brush transfers high voltage power from the coil via the rotor to the engine cylinders. Note ther early model cars with lucas ignition systems have the same brush
next step make sure you have low voltage supply from ignition switch to coil use your test light.
Next step remove the rotor button thats the one that goes round when you crank the engine, with the cap of and the rotor button removed ignition turned to the on position turn the engine by hand either use the crank handle or carefully turn it via the fan belt ,turn the engine till the contact points are closed,that is there is no gap .
Next step hold the high tension lead the one coming from the coil ,hold it with a pair of insulated pliers hold the end about one eighth of an inch away from a good earth point like the engine block and then with your finger nail flick the points open and closed be carefull you are dealing with high voltage here every time you flick the points open you will see and hear the spark going to earth it should be a nice blue color if its brown and weak this indicates a condenser problem.
If you dont get a spark watch the points and you should see a small spark jumping across them if not
turn the ignition switch of and remove the points and clean the surfaces with some fine emery paper the surface area should be nice and flat and the both contacts should meet nicely refit the points making sure that the insulators are in the corect place then turn the engine by hand until the contact points heel ,the bit that touches the cam is at the highest point then set the gap using a feeler gauge set the points to 15 Thou.
my money is on the points, if the coil is faulty it will be hot when the engine cuts out.
Try that 
Happy Days 
Hutch


----------

